# Whoops



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Now I am all for safety and I watch the footwear of the field guys for compliance to safety requirements. But I wore these today, VERY comfortable, easy on off and I thought I would be in the office all day.
But alas a emergency call to check a cooling tower that was off line, not far from the office, all the service guys were faraway, so I took the call.

I did not realize that OSHA had moved into this building (VA Regional office). I gave the engineer to choice I could leave and they could wait for another service tech or I could address the issue. With the data center heat rising they opted for me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Owners are exempt from OSHA requirements.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Maybe keep a pair of compliant footwear at the office or in the truck? They DO look very comfy. :grin: I actually left for work once (and had to turn around) wearing my slippers.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Marc: I doubt OSHA would by that as I looked at their starter..But worh a try


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> Marc: I doubt OSHA would by that as I looked at their starter..But worh a try


It is true, though. OSHA rules only apply to employees. But, if you're set up as a corporation, corporate officers and employees of the corporation are subject to OSHA rules. 

(I'm glad I'm not the only one who's accidentally left the house in slippers :laughing: )


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We ae a corporation and I am an employee and can be fired like everyone else...HMMMM better put those work boots in the truck.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Look like the latest in Mediteranian Safety Footwear to me. Tickles me pink when I go to Italy.Spain.Turkey.South of France etc and look at safety amongst Construction Workers. 

Safety Head Gear = bandana
Safety Eye Protectors = cool shades
Safety Boots = open toe sandals
Reflective Vest = orange sun tan lotion


Seeing is believing

Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frank When I was a teenager I lived in Turkey, in those days most construction workers (and middle class for that matter) wore their shoes with the heels folded down.


----------

